# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Showa dari Bali

## Slametkurniawan

Sekarang ukuran 65 cm

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koigede

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koigede

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YuyuKangkang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

